# Catástrofe tras actualizar la BIOS "exitosamente"

## pacho2

Mi placa es una Asus A8V Deluxe, tenía la BIOS 1013, con ella los lm_sensors funcionaban y la gestión de energía (Cool and Quiet) también, .etc.

Pongo la 1014 (con la utilidad de Asus) y como bienvenida veo que el control de energía no funciona, he perdido medidas en los sensores, la memoria me da fallos...

Cansado de esa situación quiero volver atrás. Intento usar el disquete de la 1013 pero no me la reconoce, esto es culpa mía porque no lo hice botable

Entoces intento la solución oficial: usar el CD que viene con la placa

Resultado: tras decirme que todo lo ha hecho "Succesfully" y rebotar el mismo, me encuentro con que el ordenador no arranca ni para atrás, lo enciendo y no aparece nada, no parece que haga el más mínimo intento de botar, no muestra nada... así que estoy sin ordenador

Yo no conozco ninguna solución que no sea cambiar el chip rom, ¿conoceis alguna otra?

En el manual de la placa he visto que había unas "patas" en la placa que, puenteadas correctamente, deberían resetear valores de la BIOS como las contraseñas, la hora, .etc... Pero no ha dado resultado  :Sad: 

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## psm1984

Se supone que te deberia salir algo así para poder repararla:

http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/crashfreebios2.htm

----------

## kamikaze04

Vaya, en primer lugar lo siento.

En segundo lugar, asus ha tenido ciertos porblemas con las A8V y las K8V. Yo en concreto tengo una asus K8V-SE-Deluxe, y efectivamente de los 3 metodos con los que se puede actualizar la bios con el cd original de la placa, se sabe que dos de ellos fallaban.

Me voy a explicar: hoy por hoy el problema esta subsanado, ya que asus ha retirado una o dos formas de flasheado de la rom. Habia 3 originalemnte, una para msdos y dos de windows. Se que dos de ellas fallaban en versiones de hace menos de un año. Por eso, cambiaron las versiones, y ademas desaparecio uno o dos formas de hacerlo.

Bien, en primer lugar, sobre tu problema, busca por internet, aunque no sea tu placa, busca bios update k8v deluxe o algo asi, y llegaras a varias paginas con decenas de personas con tu mismo problema (ya te digo que el mayor numero de casos es de hace 1 año), y veras que la mayoria de la gente optaba por :

- Pedir una rom reflasheada a una conocida pagina de internet, que a pesar de que las vende mas caras que con la opcion 2 que te dare, son mas efectivos en tiempo de envio.

- Pedirla a asus, se por experiencia de un amigo, que minimo dos semanas para que te llegue...

Eso ya como veas. En fin, espero que te haya servido de algo mi info que busque antes de comprarme mi placa para saber si podia reflashear sin problemas. Yo lo he hecho, pero con el nuevo software.

Saludos amigo.

----------

## pacho2

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

> Se supone que te deberia salir algo así para poder repararla:
> 
> http://usa.asus.com/products/mb/crashfreebios2.htm

 

No me aparece nada de eso. Creo que es debido a que la BIOS, como tal, no está corrupta, es decir, el checksum lo pasó con éxito y, en teoría, también se instaló bien; de forma que tengo una BIOS que, oficialmente, no está corrupta, pero no arranca  :Sad: 

Saludos y gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## pacho2

 *kamikaze04 wrote:*   

> Vaya, en primer lugar lo siento.
> 
> En segundo lugar, asus ha tenido ciertos porblemas con las A8V y las K8V. Yo en concreto tengo una asus K8V-SE-Deluxe, y efectivamente de los 3 metodos con los que se puede actualizar la bios con el cd original de la placa, se sabe que dos de ellos fallaban.
> 
> Me voy a explicar: hoy por hoy el problema esta subsanado, ya que asus ha retirado una o dos formas de flasheado de la rom. Habia 3 originalemnte, una para msdos y dos de windows. Se que dos de ellas fallaban en versiones de hace menos de un año. Por eso, cambiaron las versiones, y ademas desaparecio uno o dos formas de hacerlo.
> ...

 

Gracias por la información, ya me olía la tostada, estos de Asus :S. Entonces, ¿no hay ninguna otra solcuión que no sea cambiar el chip?

Saludos y muchas gracias por la ayuda

----------

## kamikaze04

Que tienes que tener una bios que funcione es obvio, para ello, o te la reflasheas tu...(si es que tienes casualmente el que es capaz de flashear esas roms en concreto) o la pides nueva.

No hay mas tu tia...lo siento mucho.  :Sad:   :Sad: 

----------

## pcmaster

Otra opción es sacar el chip d ela placa y llevarlo a grabar a una tienda de electrónica. Hace unos 4 años me cobraron 1000 ptas (6 euros) por regrabar el chip (si les compraba un chip nuevo cobraban 300 ptas por grabarlo, pero no tenían ese modelo).

----------

